# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ( صَرْخَةٌ في وَجْهِ الانْهِزَام ﴾

## علي pt

*[color="navy"شعر السيد ضياء الخباز 

أنَا   (  القطيفيُ  )  الذي  قَامـتيْ

لم    أنحنِ   يوماً   ولنْ   أنحنيْ

أنا     الذي     هويتيْ    عِزَّتيْ

أنا    الذيْ    كفّيَ   ما   بايعَتْ

أنا    الذي   مئذنتيْ   مُذْ   علَتْ

كمْ   ساومَ   الغيرُ   على  مَحْوِهَا

٭       ٭       ٭      ٭      ٭
مِن  موقفِ  (  الزهراءِ ) في دارِها

مِنْهَا    تعلمتُ    لأجلِ    الهدى

مأساتُها   إنْ   نَبْضتْ  في  دميْ

شكراً     لِمن     أوقدَهَا     جمرةً

كَمْ   حاولَ   السَاعُونَ   إطفاءَهَا

مأسَاتهـا   (  سياسةٌ  )  لم  يَصلْ

٭       ٭       ٭      ٭      ٭
أنا  (  القطيـفيُ  )  الذي  طِيـنتيْ

ففيْ     شرايـينيْ     دَمٌ     ثائِــرٌ

دمٌ    حسينيٌ   إذا   ما   ارتَخى

صلابةٌ   ما  الصخرُ  في  جنْبِهَا

هذا   دميْ   وَالدَمُ   إنْ  مَـا  ثَوَى

سيمقت    التاريخ    مَنْ    باعَـهُ

٭       ٭       ٭      ٭      ٭
أنا  (  القطيفيُ  )  الذي  لم يَزَلْ

قَدْ   أَوْرَثُوا  ولايةَ  (  المرتضى  )

لِذَالكَ   (   الرِدَّةَ   )   قَدْ  حُورِبُوا

لم    يَرْضَخُوا    يوماً   لأعْدَائِهِم

بَلْ      بَذَلُوا      للهِ     أرْوَاحَهُم

أمَانَةُ         اللهِ         بِأعْنَاقِنَا

عَهْداً   سَنَلْقى   اللهَ   يومَ   الجَزَا

وإنْ     تهاوَتْ     كلُّ    أشلائِنَا

لِقائمِ     الآلِ     سنمضِيْ    بـهِ




























































قدْ  طاولت  أعلى  نجومِ  السَمَاءْ

فقامتيْ    لا    تعرفُ   الإنحناءْ

كَسَتْنيَ     العِزّةُ     منها    رِدَاءْ

سوى  (  عليٍ  )  سيِّدِ الأوصياءْ

تشهدّت      للمرتضى     بالولاءْ

لكنّه    انمحى    وبالخُسْرِ   بَاءْ


وصبرِها   أُلْهِمْتُ   معنى   الفِداءْ

أبذلُ     نفسيْ    فادياً    والدِماءْ

ينبض    فِـيَّ    العِزُّ   والكِبريـاءْ

تُلْهِبُ   في   نفسيَ  حِسَّ  الإباءْ

لكنَّهمْ     آلوا     إلى    الإنطفاءْ

لِكُنْهِ    مَغزَاها    سِوى   الأذكياءْ


قَدْ  عُجِنَتْ  مِن  قبلُ  في كربلاءْ

لو سالَ في الأرضِ استثارَ السماءْ

سواهُ   لم   يعرِفْ   هُوَ  الإرتخاءْ

سوى   رمادٍ   عاثَ   فيه  الهواءْ

فيهِ  ( الحسينُ ) فَهْوَ أغلى الدماءْ

بَخْسَاً  لكيْ  يُرضيَ  أهلَ  الشقاءْ


يصونُ     ما    أورَثَهُ    الأنبياءْ

فصانَها      أجدُادُنـا      الأولياءْ

لكنَّهمْ     للحقِ     كانوا     فِدَاءْ

ولمْ     يعودوا     خُطوَةً    للوراءْ

وَعَمَقُوا     لِلمرتضى     الإنتماءْ

تعساً  لمن  قدْ  خانها  في الخَفَاءْ

بحفظِها    حتى    ببذلِ   الدِماءْ

واللهِ    لنْ    يسقطَ   منّا   الِلوَاءْ

وَرَكبُنَا  يتلو  (  حديثَ  الكِسَاءْ )[/color]*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## أم غدير

_عزيزي_


_ كلمااات جداً راااااائعه_

_سلمت وسلم قلبك_

_وجعلها الله في ميزااان حسنااااتك_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا ام غدير 
ذكرتينا بأ|خونا علي 
الي اختفى 
بانتظار عودته

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح موفق اخي علي .. وان شاء الله ترجع بسلامه*

----------

